# [Solved] Burner on jmicron controller not working

## Lawless

I am not burning cds and dvds very often so I have no idea since when that is broken but right now I cannot get my burner to work.

```

# cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom files

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Asuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'NU      '

Identification : 'DVDRW DDW-082   '

Revision       : 'B370'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96R

wodim: WARNING: Total disk size unknown. Data may not fit on disk.

Speed set to 2822 KB/s

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed  16.0 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write i   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Errno: 5 (Input/output error), send opc scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 09 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x09 Qual 0x01 (tracking servo failure) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 3.636s timeout 60s

wodim: OPC failed.

```

This happens with several different media brands.

The device is connected over a JMicron controller

```

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

for which I'm using the new [S|P]ATA layer in kernel 2.6.22.1. 

I know that Jmicron support still seems to be quite new but the driver started in 2.6.18 and I know that it used to work before.

Any ideas?

----------

## J_L

Try and completley disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support in your kernel. You also need SCSI-cdrom support enabled. It works for me..

----------

## Lawless

I had it completly disabled - didn't work. (SCSI cdrom is enabled of course)

Now I switched back to the old PATA layer, still no success - same error.

----------

## eccerr0r

are your sure your burner is working?  Working under Windows?

does

cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom -inq

work?

can you mount cdroms even?

----------

## J_L

it's working fine. I've used it to burn and watch DVDs.

As soon as I enable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL in my kernel it goes away though  :Sad: 

EDIT: I've sort of answered the wrong thread here   :Embarassed: Last edited by J_L on Wed Aug 29, 2007 6:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lawless

Indeed, something went wrong - currently I get no /dev/cdrom* at all and sg1 (I switched back to new new layer and deactivated the old one) gives me

```
 # cdrecord dev=/dev/sg1 -inq

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'NU      '

Identification : 'DVDRW DDW-082   '

Revision       : 'B370'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

```

Have to see if I can connect the device to a windows machine to test it.

----------

## Lawless

It's depressing when it takes 4 months to find the time to test if your dvd burner is broken......

Well, after testing the device in another machine, seeing the same behavior, I ordered and got a new one - and this one is working.

----------

